# season 5 ax men



## jesse1960

does anyone know when season 5 of ax men start


----------



## K&L Landscaping

Seems like I heard around the first of December.


----------



## jcl

showing previews tonight during pawn stars. starts jan 2012


----------



## K&L Landscaping

jcl said:


> showing previews tonight during pawn stars. starts jan 2012



GREAT!!!! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jhoff310

Sunday Jan 8th according to Joe Collins Facebook page...that was the"official announcement from History channel

Jeff


----------



## oregon steel

Can't wait


----------



## fubar2

Yeah but, is the comedy team of Jimmy and Jimmy going to be on it??


----------



## K&L Landscaping

fubar2 said:


> Yeah but, is the comedy team of Jimmy and Jimmy going to be on it??



Good Lord I hope not! I derive no pleasure from watching those two dysfunctional morons.


----------



## fubar2

K&L Landscaping said:


> Good Lord I hope not! I derive no pleasure from watching those two dysfunctional morons.



I like em. They seem to be the only ones without enough intelligence to go by the script.


----------



## Winchester356

fubar2 said:


> Yeah but, is the comedy team of Jimmy and Jimmy going to be on it??


They are a disgrace to that show.


----------



## gatorlady

Son's such a whiner, dad's an idiot...all i can ever do when I see 'em is shake my head!


----------



## luvatenor

*Jimmy*

Does anyone know what happened to his legal difficulties in Washington. Apparently, he lied about his disability status and collected
public money illegally. I am surprised that he hasn't been prosecuted yet-it is a disgrace and slap in the face to illegitimately disabled people and the state of Washington!!


----------



## K&L Landscaping

luvatenor said:


> Does anyone know what happened to his legal difficulties in Washington. Apparently, he lied about his disability status and collected
> public money illegally. I am surprised that he hasn't been prosecuted yet-it is a disgrace and slap in the face to illegitimately disabled people and the state of Washington!!



If this is true...what a severe lack of character and integrity!


----------



## Jkebxjunke

watched the trailer last night during pawn stars... looks like swilly is pushing james off the boat and it looks like the old man jimmy is laying down in the background... also whats up with the guy trashing a saw by beating the power head on the ground?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Theres a verrry nice suprise coming in march on axe man  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## K&L Landscaping

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Theres a verrry nice suprise coming in march on axe man
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



What a tease!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

K&L Landscaping said:


> What a tease!



Im not allowed to utter a peep! But I know a guy personally thats gonna be on there  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Just saw ax men at 10:00 this morning...it was a rerun on History Channel. Don't know if there's any more coming this week or not.


----------



## Timber Outdoor

I heard January 6 th.


----------



## ziggo_2

*Whats that???*



ChainsawmanXX said:


> Theres a verrry nice suprise coming in march on axe man
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



The end?!?!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ziggo_2 said:


> The end?!?!



Thheee end. 
12 more days till axe men!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr.

*Swamp Loggers now!*

Swamp Loggers is having their marathon on the Discovery Channel right now, from 9am to 5pm. Weather's snowy right now, knocking out my satellite reception, wouldn't you know it?


----------



## Hlakegollum

Timber Outdoor said:


> I heard January 6 th.



Sunday, January 8th at 9.


----------



## spanky1205

K&L Landscaping said:


> If this is true...what a severe lack of character and integrity!



I think that is exactly why he is still on the show. I am still a little surprised his son has not knocked him down a notch or two.


----------



## sawbones

fubar2 said:


> I like em. They seem to be the only ones without enough intelligence to go by the script.





Never have seen the show but spent about 45 minutes last summer listening to Jimmy tell me about how they do the show.

Its all for TV and they do need to make good for the cameras if they want to stay on tv.


He talked a bit about the lawsuit in grays harbor and thought that was looking good.



This pic is jimmy and Bill pellham holding Natalies Disston DA 211. 
Bill has the V8 saws and has done some other logging shows that Jimmy showed up at.

Bill was working for Rygard so i think he has been on the ax show too.







another shot of jimmy standing by the hot saws.









One thing that Jimmy did impress upon my was that even though the shows portays a lot of banter between them 
he really has a good relationship with his son and they do spend quality time together off screen too.


Hi Jimmy


ric

Sultan Shindig 2011


----------



## CS1981

History's AX MEN Season 5 to Premiere 1/8


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

sawbones said:


> Never have seen the show but spent about 45 minutes last summer listening to Jimmy tell me about how they do the show.
> 
> Its all for TV and they do need to make good for the cameras if they want to stay on tv.
> 
> 
> He talked a bit about the lawsuit in grays harbor and thought that was looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is jimmy and Bill pellham holding Natalies Disston DA 211.
> Bill has the V8 saws and has done some other logging shows that Jimmy showed up at.
> 
> Bill was working for Rygard so i think he has been on the ax show too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another shot of jimmy standing by the hot saws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that Jimmy did impress upon my was that even though the shows portays a lot of banter between them
> he really has a good relationship with his son and they do spend quality time together off screen too.
> 
> 
> Hi Jimmy
> 
> 
> ric
> 
> Sultan Shindig 2011



I always knew his part was just a setup, although I bet the father and son have there scuffles... Just as all fathers and sons do. 
Just like the guy I know thats gonna be on there, they told him that if they wanted to to let out there anger, feelings. They didnt allow any of it. The guy I know is suppose to be airing the first week of march. I know yall will enjoy it. Its thrilling!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvatenor

*Interesting*

The history channel gives a complete listing of all crews this season-I found this particularly interesting:

Big Gun Logging - Tired of working for "The Man," some of Oregon's most talented young loggers are ready go at it alone. The leader of this new outfit is one of season one's youngest stars, Levi Brown. The former Army soldier is trying to get his own logging company off the ground. He recruited a crew that's big on character but low in experience: his brother Luke, loudmouthed yarder operator Stacey Roberson, and a team of new greenhorns. Levi is seeking backing from his former boss, logging giant Mike Pihl. It's a gamble that could cost Mike everything. Meanwhile, Big Gun is investing their savings, reputations and futures - in the longest shot in AX MEN history

Read more: History's AX MEN Season 5 to Premiere 1/8

What is interesting is the listing of Stacey Roberson as yarder operator. Is this the same Stacey Roberson who S&S recruited last season. I did not realize that this local barefoot Florida local was now an Oregon Yarder Operator-Hmmm


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

H.H. Horse Logging &mdash; Ax Men &mdash; History.com

Here it is, Looks like its already out! LOL 
Jason Rutledge is a good friend of my fathers and I. Its gonna be good guys  I see them being in season 6  
History is of course getting "the dirty laundry" on them.... another thing is there real logging company names is not even H.H logging? weird huh? Jagger does not "Run the show" as they say.. Jason is still a very big part of the company, founded the company, and trained all of the guys on the show. Just to let everyone know... To get it all straight. Dont be fooled by the show.


----------



## capetrees

Tonight, 9:00 pm:msp_thumbup:


----------



## dwraisor

ChainsawmanXX said:


> H.H. Horse Logging &mdash; Ax Men &mdash; History.com
> 
> Here it is, Looks like its already out! LOL
> Jason Rutledge is a good friend of my fathers and I. Its gonna be good guys  I see them being in season 6
> History is of course getting "the dirty laundry" on them.... another thing is there real logging company names is not even H.H logging? weird huh? Jagger does not "Run the show" as they say.. Jason is still a very big part of the company, founded the company, and trained all of the guys on the show. Just to let everyone know... To get it all straight. Dont be fooled by the show.





I'm gonna be watching this team extra close. 1) This thinning logging is more of what goes on around here that I see.... and what has and will happen on my property next time it is logged 2) its only a stones throw away from me as I am 4 hours from the VA hills 3) I am apprehensive they will use these guys to portray a bad rep on us hillbilly folk in the KY-WV-VA area... Every time the media gets a chance they show us country folk in a bad light.

dw


----------



## wendell

I can't believe it but I'm watching it. 

Looks like S&S got themselves a brand new Suburban and can't fart with screaming at each other, Coatsey still can't talk without swearing and throwing things and old man Rygaard is as grumpy as ever. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## capetrees

There's no possible way Coatsy would be able to walk away if he laid a hand on me let alone choked me. 

Nice to see S&S is still a disaster.


----------



## Winchester356

Wonder why James started running back to the boat landing when he saw the balck chevy coming. Then Uncle Buck shows with pond bear.


----------



## wendell

Winchester356 said:


> Wonder why James started running back to the boat landing when he saw the balck chevy coming.



Because that's what the script told him to do. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I've been a little sick with a cold or the flu the last two days and don't believe I've watched 2 days of AxMen and the new show tonight. Tonight's new show was more of the same old stuff, S&S arguing with each other, Coatsie trying to show the men who's boss and the rest, just like last year. I can't believe Gabe Rygaard is pounding that large Stihl chainsaw into the ground at the end of the show...the studio must have bought him a new one. On one of the rerun shows I saw Shelba Stanga carrying around a Craftsman chainsaw on his boat...must be working toward a Sears sponsorship.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

dwraisor said:


> I'm gonna be watching this team extra close. 1) This thinning logging is more of what goes on around here that I see.... and what has and will happen on my property next time it is logged 2) its only a stones throw away from me as I am 4 hours from the VA hills 3) I am apprehensive they will use these guys to portray a bad rep on us hillbilly folk in the KY-WV-VA area... Every time the media gets a chance they show us country folk in a bad light.
> 
> dw



Dont let any drama of these guys catch ya blind sided, They say alot of there logging was done in NH.. weird? 
They are all about "restorative forestry"... Thinning a woods, taking all the ugly trees to make the good ones grow and populate the woods! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dwraisor

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dont let any drama of these guys catch ya blind sided, They say alot of there logging was done in NH.. weird?
> They are all about "restorative forestry"... Thinning a woods, taking all the ugly trees to make the good ones grow and populate the woods! :msp_biggrin:



That's all I really am about on my property... the forest first, any tree/lumber revenue is second. The place is there for family enjoyment, hunting, and a firewood source (which also provides family enjoyment). It will likely not get logged again in my fathers lifetime, and I'll only do it when needed to thin the canopy, let the younger trees get going. It may only happen once in mine, and then hopefully by then I have my neice/nephew taught to understand the forest and the wilderness enough to continue the same.

dw


----------



## 3v8saws

*axmen*

All i can do is sit back and smile.


----------

